# 1:20.3 Baldwin 2-6-6-2 Articulated Saddle Tank Locomotive



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all

It seems all the attn for Bachmann Steamers go to the Annie and the K27. But what about the 2-6-6-2 Saddle Tank? I'd think this would be a great starting point for a 2-6-6-2 Steam Engine with a Tender. Has anyone removed the saddle tanks and converted one of these to a steam loco with tender? If so I'd love to see some pictures. 

Maybe something like this?











Randy


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The biggest obstacle to that is that the boiler on the 2-6-6-2 is not complete. If you take the side tanks off, there's a big gaping hole the sides. This is nice for having room to install electronics in the loco if you want to run it as a tank engine (as built), but if you want to take the side tanks off, you've got some engineering to do to replace the boiler. It is something of a bummer in that regard. I'm actually surprised we haven't seen more of the 2-6-6-2s on people's railroads. As popular as it was to kitbash the LGB mallets, you'd think this would have greater appeal. I'd have one myself it I could justify such large power on a railroad whose trains average 5 cars. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Reports I've read say 1. They ain't nuthin under the saddle tanks, you gotta build your own boiler. and 2. You've gotta strip the danged thing the whole way down anyway to tighten all the screws. Probably putting a bit of a damper on enthusiasm for the bash.


----------



## JohnKK (Jan 15, 2014)

I actually am in the process of doing that very thing. I am modeling the Rayonier #111, which was a saddle tank 2-6-6-2 that pulled a slope-back tender behind. So, I am not eliminating the saddle tanks, just adding a slope-back tender. So far, I have modified the leading truck deck, and turned a Bachmann Connie tender into a slope-back tender. I am nowhere near finished with this project, but am having fun with it. I am new here and don't have a photo site yet, so cannot post pics at this time. Maybe I will work on that next.

JKK


----------



## JohnKK (Jan 15, 2014)

By the way, the Rayonier #111 was a standard gauge engine, so I am using extreme modeler's license to model it in narrow gauge.

JKK


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Great John..
Take 5 extra points for using modelers license, plus an extra 5 points for "extreme" license..

Ya get a cloud for your pix buddy!!
We're waiting here...
More models to feed on... 
Thanks,..
..Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JohnKK said:


> I actually am in the process of doing that very thing. I am modeling the Rayonier #111, which was a saddle tank 2-6-6-2 that pulled a slope-back tender behind. So, I am not eliminating the saddle tanks, just adding a slope-back tender. So far, I have modified the leading truck deck, and turned a Bachmann Connie tender into a slope-back tender. I am nowhere near finished with this project, but am having fun with it. I am new here and don't have a photo site yet, so cannot post pics at this time. Maybe I will work on that next.
> 
> JKK


John if you use the Go Advanced button below the reply box you can add attachments from your hard drive, This creates thumbnails that click open to full size This site is the host..
Click on Go Advanced and then scroll down to Manage Attachments, you can upload up to 10 at a time.
Browse and add names, upload, close window, finish post and click submit.

John


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

I found the 2-6-6-2T to be a good runner.
I converted mine to battery power. I found a sale on 5 amp hour NiMH and used them. I've yet to run the batteries out. At a Thomas the Tank Engine show it ran for over 5 hours with no problem. I quit before it did.









Only photo I can find of Tahoma Lumber #9


----------

